# FTP authentication doesn't work when direct Ethernet connection is used



## aurora (May 16, 2013)

Hello

First of all, I must say that I haven't tried this in FreeBSD but tried in Linux, Mac OS and Windows. The problem is: when I connect a NAS device directly through ethernet to my laptop or desktop computer, and using Filezilla, the FTP authentication doesn't work. When the NAS is connected thr*ough* a switch, it works. 

Really strange. I want to connect it directly so that I'm able to use gigabit ethernet for faster data transfer. 

What could be causing this strange problem? Thanks.


----------



## usdmatt (May 16, 2013)

Doesn't really make any sense. Connecting directly shouldn't make any difference assuming basic networking is still functioning correctly.

Seeing as you're using FileZilla, can you post the full contents from the FileZilla log window when the connection fails.


----------



## aurora (May 16, 2013)

Hello 

Thank you for your interest in my problem. Here's the output of FileZilla:


```
Status:	Connecting to 192.168.1.55:21...
Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Error:	Connection timed out
Error:	Could not connect to server
Status:	Waiting to retry...
Status:	Connecting to 192.168.1.55:21...
Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Error:	Connection timed out
Error:	Could not connect to server
```

Note: The web interface opens and works perfectly when I browse to http://192.168.1.55 
(FYI: The name of the NAS device is PLANET NAS-7201. I've been using it for recording IP camera records and it works perfectly. Now I want to use it to store some of my HD Videos, that 's why I wanted a direct gigabit connection) 

If I put the NAS device connected through a 100 Mbps switch, then FTP works perfectly. The NAS device and my computers all have gigabit ethernet but I have no gigabit switch. So I cannot use it connected to a gigabit switch. But I guess it should work without a switch.

Considering that it's a direct connection, I have tried connecting using a crossover cable, but it hasn't helped anything.  

I have tried making a direct connection using a computer with 100 Mbps ethernet (2005 Mac Mini G4) and again the same FTP authentication problem. 

I wonder what's causing this problem.


----------

